# Stud fee Question



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

Just curious what you all think or would expect in this situation...
You have bred your female to a male and paid the full stud fee. Female turns up not pregnant. Repeat breeding is offered, but due to female coming in season earlier than normal, stud owner is unable to accommodate, so breeding is planned for her next season. Before this could happen, the female passes away (not due to any genetic issues or fault of the owner). Would the stud owner just keep the stud fee? Would they offer him to another female if/when the bitch owner has another suitable female? Maybe offer that the stud fee go toward a puppy? Just looking for opinions and thoughts. Thanks! (This is not a GSD)


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Most stud fees are for "live puppy". If that did not happen, the stud owner should return the fee. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Good luck! I have had a real rough time from someone very well known when my bitch not only did not have pups, but got some sort of infection and the vets spayed her....it was NOT pyometra. Did not have a suitable female to go with the male's pedigree..

At this point, most people are so happy to get a nice female for their male, they are willing to work out details so that payment is due when you get a litter....

IMO, you should be refunded teh fee....but ??? too many people are just a touch greedy and won't give up money once it is in their pocket....look at the whole deposit culture!

Lee


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

Was there a contract? That (to me) seems to be an important part of any transaction or agreement... that way you have documented proof of everything that happens. Most stud dog contracts will cover all the what-ifs. 

With that said, without a contract then technically the stud dog owner fulfilled their obligation


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Depends on the contract. 

Personally, I would allow the repeat to happen with a different female as long as that female also met the requirements, if there are any, as far as health/titles/etc.


----------



## anawd (Oct 13, 2011)

There was a contract, but it didn't say much as to this type of situation. It wasn't a cheap stud fee either. It would be great to be able to get the deposit back to put toward a puppy, but I guess there isn't much to be done if the contract doesn't cover the situation. I haven't directly asked her about it yet (I did notify her of my bitch's death), so I suppose I will see what happens and if she offers something. Thanks for the responses.


----------

